# What all can you store?



## alkingfish (Mar 14, 2013)

I apologize in advance if this is a stupid question or maybe beaten to death already. I am just moving into starting my long term food storage. I have a rotatable short term supply of food an am looking at starting my buckets and mylar. I just received 40 - 5mil one gallon mylar bags and scored several $2 five gallon buckets and lids. So i feel good about the regular staples rice, beans, oats, etc. but what else can you store in mylar that will last several (10+) years? I feel like i could reasonably store a lot of the staples but would definitely need some spice or sauce to break up the palatte. Can you store soup mixes, gravy mixes, or other dry sauce mixes? Like what about macoroni and cheese mix? i can store the macoroni, but what about the cheese sauce powder? I could see having 50 different "flavors" of rice and beans that would make long term eating them tolerable. Any ideas on items to help "spice" up the bland would be greatly appreciated. Maybe some lists of various items (aside from the obvious beans and rice) that you can store in mylar and buckets. Again, if i have missed an awesome thread on this subject please just point me in the right direction.

Thanks guys!! Awesome board!!!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I dehydrate spaghetti sauce and pesto sauce and store the dried sauce vacuum sealed separately with my pastas in the mylar. You can dehydrate concentrated soups from the can also and then vacuum seal them to use later and store them in the mylar.

I just went ahead and bought #10 cans of powdered cheeses to use to make cheese sauce for mac and cheese. I did find some white cheese powder at a Mennonite store and I used a quart canning jar and vacuum sealed the lid on it so it would stay dry and fresh.
You can dry minced onions and store in the mylar for LT storage. ( I know I go thru a lot of dried onions)
Also you could store dried herbs and other very dry veggies in the mylar.
If you wanted I suppose you could do coffees and teas.


----------



## alkingfish (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and the ideas!!! I wish i could dehydrate something like that. But that is just a tad past my skill level. I wouldnt feel comfortable trying to store anything i made long term. I was thinking more storebought? Can you store spices and mixes from WallyWorld? That is kind of my level right now.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

It may be past your skill level now but you would be surprised how fast you can pick up things. Just jump in and start experimenting, you dont have to spend tons of money to get started.

An inexpensive dehydrator can be had from WallyWorld and you can start building your skills/knowledge one step at a time and its fun too!

Vacuum sealers are also relatively inexpensive and you could start storing your dry goods right off the bat. Most things that are dry can be vacuum sealed to greatly extend its shelf life.

A good book to get you started 

Food Storage: Preserving Meat, Dairy, and Eggs 
http://www.amazon.com/Food-Storage-Preserving-Dairy-ebook/dp/B00B1V6GZ0

Volume 2, that covers fruits and vegetables(and more) is on its way.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

From Waldon Foods website:

storage life of basic foods hermetically sealed (cans or mylar) stored at a stable 70 degrees F

soft grains – 8 years (barley, hulled or pearled oat groats, rolled oats, quinoa, rye
Hard grains – 10-12 years (buckwheat, corn (dry), flax, kamut, millet, durum wheat, hard red or white wheat, soft wheat, spelt, triticale
beans – 8 to 10 years – dry beans of any kind. as they get older they are harder to cook soft - you may need to grind them to bean flour.
dehydrated vegetables – 8-=10 years (broccoli, cabbage, carrots, celery, onions, peppers, potatoes
dehydrated dairy products – 15 years (cheese powder, cocoa powder, powdered eggs, butter/margarine powder, powdered milk, morning moo, whey powder
flours and other cracked or ground seed products – 5 years (flour, all kinds; cornmeal, mixes, refried beans, cracked wheat, gluten, granola, wheat flakes
pasta – 8-10 years – macaroni, noodles, ribbons, spaghetti
dehydrated fruit – 5 years – they do not store as long as many dehydrated items so rotate them
honey, salt, sugar – indefinitely make sure honey is 100% pure
peanut butter powder – 4-5 years
rice, white – 8-10 years
rice, brown – 6 months (due to essential fatty acids in brown rice – they oxidize
seeds, garden or sprouting – do not store air-tight. 4 years 
TVP- 15-20 years
yeast – 2 years in original containers at 70 degrees; 5 years if refrigerated. longer if frozen.



These figures are for hermetically sealed foods, that is in cans or mylar. Spices start to weaken after a year, but I just put in more to compensate. Many of us have had home-canned foods last decades. I have had canned goods (in 'tin' cans) and canning jar lids rust out in three years in a humid area, but have had them go as long as five (personal experience)years when protected from the humidity. I have had tomato products pick up a tinny taste after 2 years, so I prefer my tomato products in glass; better yet the tomato powders made nowdays store much longer. For longest term I'd get tomato powder and find recipes for using it. Dehydrated veggies taste a little different than canned or frozen, so start asap using them a bit so you can accustom yourself to their tastes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, ya can store seasonins an such. BUT, yer gonna wan't a vac sealer machine fer that. I buy em an vac seal em up then inta storage.

Ya could put em in mylar bags with O2 absorbers ifin ya wanna. I just use my vac sealer fer so many thins, it be a invaluable tool.

The food dehydrator be another great investment. It be easier then yall thin it be, just give it, ya won't be sorry! They come with books an really, it be hard ta screw it up!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yup, ya can store seasonins an such. BUT, yer gonna wan't a vac sealer machine fer that. I buy em an vac seal em up then inta storage.
> 
> Ya could put em in mylar bags with O2 absorbers ifin ya wanna. I just use my vac sealer fer so many thins, it be a invaluable tool.
> 
> The food dehydrator be another great investment. It be easier then yall thin it be, just give it, ya won't be sorry! They come with books an really, it be hard ta screw it up!


I second how easy dehydrating is. And would add that it's also fun and just a little addicting once you get started. I've also discovered a secondary hobby: recycling used jars to hold my dried foods. In my defense, I'm reducing the amount of landfill fodder one jar at a time. The family still thinks I'm a looney bird. But they liked my stew last night with its dried carrots, celery, and onions...


----------



## alkingfish (Mar 14, 2013)

So i just dove in today. Just got done packaging some powdered milk, potatoe flakes, hash browns, macoroni, and several types of dry beans. I will take coots advice and start packaging some dry mixes next. I put the rice, oats, grits, and pancake mix in the freezer to start working on the weevils. When i get them out, how do i handle them to avoid condensation? I feel like i need to put in the oven on loooowwww temp. Any advice on that? Really excited about starting on this phase of my preps. Thanks for any advice or suggestions!'

Kingfish


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Beans have been described as nutritional powerhouses, superfoods and the U.S. Department of Agriculture recommends that U.S. adults eat more of them -- three times more -- to reach three cups of beans each week.



Beans are nutritional powerhouses that may help fight cancer, heart disease, diabetes and obesity.

Still, beans don't always get the respect they deserve. They're renowned for causing gas, lack any of the technological innovations of newer "superfoods," and then there's all those carbs.

In reality, however, beans are one of the oldest, healthiest foods out there, and research is confirming that adding beans to your diet is an easy way to improve your health.

"It's a very good package in terms of a single food," says Hannia Campos of Harvard University.

Major Nutrients in One Tiny Package

Beans are loaded with healthy nutrients like folate, magnesium, alpha-linolenic acid, calcium, potassium and vitamin B6. They're rich in protein (one cup of beans provides as much as 16 grams of protein) and are an ideal source of both soluble and insoluble fiber.

And, yes, beans are loaded with carbs, but they're the complex, good kind that help provide energy to your muscles and brain.

What does all of this mean to you?

Beans Fight Obesity, Cancer, Heart Disease, Diabetes and More

A report by nutrition experts at Michigan State University (MSU) reviewed 25 years of bean research and concluded that beans are an often-overlooked food source that could be helping Americans fight a host of chronic diseases, including cancer, heart disease, diabetes and obesity.

"It is becoming increasingly apparent that many people could reduce their risk of developing a chronic disease simply by eating more beans," the authors wrote.

The type of bean referred to in the report was "dry beans," which include dry-packaged beans in bags as well as pre-cooked canned beans, including pinto, navy, kidney, lima and black beans.

"Our report brings together a wealth of scientific evidence proving that beans can help fight the most critical health issues facing Americans," says Dr. Maurice Bennink, professor of nutrition in the food science and human nutrition department at MSU. "We found that it takes as little as two to four cups of dry beans per week for people to realize the positive health benefits."

Their report found:

People who ate legumes such as dry beans at least four times a week had a 22 percent lower risk of heart disease than people who ate them less than once a week.

Out of 41 countries, those with the highest bean consumption had the lowest death rates from breast, prostate and colon cancers.

Beans promote satiety and provide sustained energy, which helped individuals eat fewer calories and maintain a healthy weight.

The high fiber content in beans helps people with diabetes maintain healthy blood glucose levels.

Beans are also rich in antioxidant phytochemicals, which reduce the damage caused by free radicals and may also reduce the risk of cancer.

What is the Healthiest Bean?

Because so many types of beans are beneficial, we couldn't narrow it down to just one kind. Here we've listed some of the "cream of the crop" when it comes to beans, in terms of nutrients, antioxidants and great taste!

1. Black Beans: Also referred to as turtle beans, black beans are loaded with antioxidants and fiber, and are an excellent source of high-quality protein.	
2. Kidney Beans: Along with lots of fiber and protein, kidney beans are an excellent source of the trace mineral, molybdenum. This mineral helps detoxify sulfites, a type of preservative added to many foods (and to which many people are sensitive), from the body.
3. Pinto Beans: "Pinto" is Spanish for "painted," which refers to the pinto beans' splashes of color. They're rich in antioxidants, fiber, protein, molybdenum, folate, manganese, vitamin B1, phosphorous, iron, magnesium, potassium and copper.	
4. Navy Beans: Navy beans got their name because they were a staple food of the U.S. Navy in the early 20th century. They're rich in fiber, protein, folate, manganese, vitamin B1, phosphorous, copper, magnesium and iron.
5. Lima Beans: Sometimes also called "butter beans" because of their buttery texture, lima beans are high in fiber, protein, manganese, folate, potassium, iron and copper.

I have cooked beans and chick peas and dehydrated them .. they turned out quite nice ... and they don't take long to prepare and I can mix the with rice and put in jars or mylar bags as meals ... with spices.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

the storage longevity dating from the Waldon Foods site are really conservative ..... most dry food items like rice, grains, and beans have a shelf life of 5 years+ by just storing in the original factory packing .... add in LTS packing and you have upwards of 15-20-25 years .... ldecent temerature storage along with decent humidity are critical


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> I second how easy dehydrating is. And would add that it's also fun and just a little addicting once you get started. I've also discovered a secondary hobby: recycling used jars to hold my dried foods. In my defense, I'm reducing the amount of landfill fodder one jar at a time. The family still thinks I'm a looney bird. But they liked my stew last night with its dried carrots, celery, and onions...


Are you using commercial jars like spaghetti sauce or things like that? Are you using the original lid that the jar came with?


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Newbie007 said:


> Are you using commercial jars like spaghetti sauce or things like that? Are you using the original lid that the jar came with?


I have been using the original lids. I'm also using ziplock freezer bags for smaller amounts. Since I'm also learning to use what I dry, nothing stays around too long yet...things like pineapple, apple slices, and bananas need their own Praetorian Guard


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

faithmarie said:


> Beans have been described as nutritional powerhouses, superfoods and the U.S. Department of Agriculture recommends that U.S. adults eat more of them -- three times more -- to reach three cups of beans each week.
> 
> Beans are nutritional powerhouses that may help fight cancer, heart disease, diabetes and obesity.
> 
> ...


The other night wife cooked up a 'concoction' with pinto beans that had been stored vacume sealed for probably 15 years, took a little longer to cook them but they were good, actually leftovers for supper tonight.


----------

